# TPV Virtual para tienda online ¿Alguna buena oferta?



## juanolo2001 (15 Ene 2014)

Estoy iniciando las comunicaciones con algunos bancos para informarme de un TPV Virtual para realizar pagos con tarjeta de credito o debito en una tienda online y os queria preguntar o pedir consejo si sabes de alguna que den buenos precios y condiciones, si obligan a contratar otras cosas o no.

De momento "*La Caixa*" me ha dicho lo siguiente:
*
- Alta: 100€.
- Mantenimiento: 9€/mes >= 600 €/mes de facturacion
- Mantenimiento: 19€/mes < 600 €/mes de facturacion
- Mantenimiento: 25€/mes si lo tienes inoperativo durante 3 meses o más
*

*Bankia* me ha comentado:
*
- Alta: 0€
- Transaccion: 0.33€ si es tarjeta de debito, 0.76% si es tarjeta de credito
- Mantenimiento: 25€/mes < 1.000€/mes de facturacion
- Mantenimiento: 10€/mes > 1.000€/mes de facturacion
- Mantenimiento: 0€/mes > 5.000€/mes de facturacion
*

*Banco Santander* me dicen:
*
Tu hazte autonomo y monta la tienda online y cuando lo tengas todo funcionando nos llamas y te hacemos un estudio exaustivo del nivel de riesgo y si te lo concedemos ya te diremos a que precios y etc. Vamos, que eso de "Banco Santander, queremos ser tu banco" nada de nada. Por lo tanto no me han dicho precios y se ve que eso daria para largo.
*

Los de *ING*:
*
- Alta: 0
- Mantenimiento: 0
- Transaccion: no me han dicho directamente nada, parece que por debajo del 1%
- Requisito: tu negocio tiene que estar en activo al menos durante 6 meses antes de poder contratar el TPV, por lo tanto no sirve para nuevos negocios.
*

* Esto lo que a mi me han dicho, seguramente que si vamos a otras sucursales puede variar en algo.

¿Como lo veis? ¿Otras recomendaciones? Decir tambien que la tienda que voy a iniciar, pues como es inicial no tendra mucha facturacion, asi que las ventas seran bajas y ING no puedo por que no cumplo los 6 meses de requisito.


----------



## locojaen (15 Ene 2014)

Al de La Caixa te falta indicarle el % por cada operación que imagino será del 1% - 1,5%

Mirate el Sabadell, no cobran ( o no cobraban ) alta.
Mantenimiento de 18€/mes si facturas menos de 4000€ o 20 operaciones.
Comisiones aprox. 1% por transaccion.

Tambien está el ING, que no tiene ni mantenimiento ni alta, y la transaccion está a 0,8%


----------



## juanolo2001 (15 Ene 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Al de La Caixa te falta indicarle el % por cada operación que imagino será del 1% - 1,5%
> 
> Mirate el Sabadell, no cobran ( o no cobraban ) alta.
> Mantenimiento de 18€/mes si facturas menos de 4000€ o 20 operaciones.
> ...



Que barato el de ING... si es asi... lo mismo no hay ninguno que le iguale... lo malo del de ING es que el negocio tiene que estar en funcionamiento durante 6 meses... si es de nueva creacion no se molestan en ofertarte nada... no entiendo por que, puesto que no entiendo que le pueda dar algun riesgo al banco pero bueno.


----------



## gonzalez21 (16 Ene 2014)

juanolo2001 dijo:


> Que barato el de ING... si es asi... lo mismo no hay ninguno que le iguale... lo malo del de ING es que el negocio tiene que estar en funcionamiento durante 6 meses... si es de nueva creacion no se molestan en ofertarte nada... no entiendo por que, puesto que no entiendo que le pueda dar algun riesgo al banco pero bueno.



El porcentaje de La Caixa en cada transferencia está en el 0.9%. 

Yo también te recomiendo que mires el del Sabadell, es de lo mejor que hay ahora mismo. 

El de ING si te lo dan también puede ser una gran opción.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ene 2014)

No entiendo porqué os complicáis tanto en lugar de tirar de paypal, el dia que facturs 50.000€ mensuales ya te plantearás reducir la comisión a un 1%, pero hasta el momento son ganas de complicarse.


----------



## javitax (16 Ene 2014)

Dependiendo del tipo de negocio que tenga el cliente puede ser considerado de alto riesgo o no, hay negocios que son completamente legales pero el banco no acepta facilitarle al cliente el tpv virtual como por ejemplo temas relacionados con forex, compra venta de oro, casinos online, temas relacionados con agencias de viajes o incluso una simple website de venta telefónica


----------



## juanolo2001 (16 Ene 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No entiendo porqué os complicáis tanto en lugar de tirar de paypal, el dia que facturs 50.000€ mensuales ya te plantearás reducir la comisión a un 1%, pero hasta el momento son ganas de complicarse.



A veces eso pienso yo pero... si un cliente comun va a realizar una compra ¿que da mas seguridad? ¿Realizar un pago con PayPal o realizar un pago con una pasarela TPV Virtual con el logotipo de un banco que todo el mundo conoce?

Todavia hay gente que piensa que para pagar con PayPal necesitas de una cuenta de usuario y que si no tienes cuenta no puedes pagar y se van, cuando con tu tarjeta de debito/credito puedes pagar como cualquier TPV Virtual sin necesidad de registrarte, pero es la idea que tiene mucha gente.

¿O vosotros que opinais?

Desde luego lo suyo sería tener las dos opciones. PayPal si o si tendré, pero tengo miedo que el porcentaje de compras rechazadas venga por que la gente a la hora de comprar no ve un banco al pagar.

A parte, cobra muchas comisiones PayPal... pero es que los bancos te cobran mantenimiento y algunos hasta apertura y si es una empresa que acaba de empezar cuyas transacciones no van a pasar casi nunca de 60€ cada una, los 18€ de mantenimiento no creo que se lo chupe PayPal con sus abusivos 3.4% por transaccion.

¿Como lo veis?

Desde luego la opcion seria ING Direct... pero no tengo los 6 meses de funcionamiento que piden, no se si esto es negociable.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ene 2014)

juanolo2001 dijo:


> A veces eso pienso yo pero... si un cliente comun va a realizar una compra ¿que da mas seguridad? ¿Realizar un pago con PayPal o realizar un pago con una pasarela TPV Virtual con el logotipo de un banco que todo el mundo conoce?
> 
> Todavia hay gente que piensa que para pagar con PayPal necesitas de una cuenta de usuario y que si no tienes cuenta no puedes pagar y se van, cuando con tu tarjeta de debito/credito puedes pagar como cualquier TPV Virtual sin necesidad de registrarte, pero es la idea que tiene mucha gente.
> 
> ...



Supongo que depende del perfil del cliente, pero incluso en mi caso (un perfil nada técnico, centrado en hombres y mujeres entre 30 y 50 años) no tengo ningún problema por ofrecer unicamente PayPal.

Lo que si hago es poner en la página del pedido, en el botón de confirmar, "Introducir datos tarjeta" y pongo los logos de Visa y Master Card; es decir, no aviso ni explico lo de "Pagar con PayPal". Después de apretar el botón, van a parar a un formulario de PayPal (con una imagen de mi web en la cabecera). Creo que el 95% de los clientes no saben nada de TPVs y el 5% restante saben que con PayPal podrán reclamar y recuperar la pasta si tienen cualquier problema.

Y si, a veces me da rabia pagar un 3%, pero tampoco es tanto respecto el total de gastos de la empresa ni el volumen facturado. [*Actualizo*: comparado con el 21% del iva o el 30% de sociedades]

Mi consejo: empieza con PayPal presentándolo como una pasarela de pago de tarjetas de crédito y débito. Ofrece, adicionalmente para los mas "prudentes", transferencias bancarias o ingresos a cuenta. Si/Cuando el negocio te empieza a funcionar bien y sepas que volumen mensual tienes ya optimizarás.


----------



## locojaen (16 Ene 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No entiendo porqué os complicáis tanto en lugar de tirar de paypal, el dia que facturs 50.000€ mensuales ya te plantearás reducir la comisión a un 1%, pero hasta el momento son ganas de complicarse.



Cuéntaselo a los dropshippers que tienen márgenes del 10% y en paypal se dejan un 4%...

o tiendas con pedido medio de 300€ dónde la comision de paypal suponen 12€ por operación... x 300 operaciones al año son 3600€ en comisiones... ale ahí tienes 3 nóminas... ¿que haces se la cargas al cliente o te la envainas?

Paypal esta bien cuando ningún banco te concede un TPV, o para arrancar, abrir mercados nuevos... pero para algo serio a medio plazo, Paypal es tirar dinero, asumir riesgos innecesarios (la politica de paypal para vendedores es un chiste de mal gusto) y tener tufillo a chiringuito. Un negocio que necesia paypal es que por sí mismo es incapaz de generar confianza a los clientes (¿se te ocurriria pedir paypal para comprar en Amazon?)

En todo caso, puede ser una alternativa a tener en paralelo con un TPV y otros medios de pago, todo dependerá del tipo de producto y mercado que tengas.
Paypal como único medio de pago... :no:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Ene 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Cuéntaselo a los dropshippers que tienen márgenes del 10% y en paypal se dejan un 4%...
> 
> o tiendas con pedido medio de 300€ dónde la comision de paypal suponen 12€ por operación... x 300 operaciones al año son 3600€ en comisiones... ale ahí tienes 3 nóminas... ¿que haces se la cargas al cliente o te la envainas?
> 
> ...



Como es evidente no se puede generalizar, ni siquiera de la manera que has hecho tu, en mi caso con productos digitales con un margen de mas del 90% y con un volumen de ventas aceptable, me la sudan las "tres nóminas", y no me pienso complicar peleandome con TPVs y técnicos de bancos.

A nivel de imagen, como cliente, me da 100 veces mas confianza comprar en una web con paypal que en cualquier mierda-tpv del BBV, del Santander o de La Caixa, sin ninguna duda. Y que Amazon no acepte PayPal es la principal pega que le encuentro, a pesar de que le hago 15 o 20 compras al año. Cuestión de percepciones. Pero de 150 compras online que hago anualmente, el 95% las pago por paypal por la garantía de devolución.

Pero lo mas importante: yo solo digo que es absurdo complicarse la vida con TPVs de bancos españoles hasta que no sepas el volumen de ventas que tendrás o, siendo mas realista, si tu negocio será viable. Cuando facture un montón y esté "perdiendo" pasta en las comisiones, ya tendrá tiempo de mirarse lo de los TPVs.


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Ene 2014)

juanolo2001 dijo:


> A veces eso pienso yo pero... si un cliente comun va a realizar una compra ¿que da mas seguridad? ¿Realizar un pago con PayPal o realizar un pago con una pasarela TPV Virtual con el logotipo de un banco que todo el mundo conoce?
> 
> Todavia hay gente que piensa que para pagar con PayPal necesitas de una cuenta de usuario y que si no tienes cuenta no puedes pagar y se van, cuando con tu tarjeta de debito/credito puedes pagar como cualquier TPV Virtual sin necesidad de registrarte, pero es la idea que tiene mucha gente.
> 
> ...



Con Pay pal vas a flipar, te abren disputas los clientes, tron, para empezar vale, pero loco jaen ha señalado una buenisima ING, yo me tiraria mas por estos, son banca solvente, tira muy bien por internet


----------



## juanolo2001 (20 Ene 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Con Pay pal vas a flipar, te abren disputas los clientes, tron, para empezar vale, pero loco jaen ha señalado una buenisima ING, yo me tiraria mas por estos, son banca solvente, tira muy bien por internet



Yo iria de cabeza, pero para un negocio que acaba de empezar... como requisito los de ING te piden que tu negocio este 6 meses en funcionamiento. ¿Supongo que es para valorar posibles riesgos?

Actualizo el hilo poniendo al principio del tema lo que me han comentado en el Banco Santander y en Bankia.


----------



## Ballesteros (25 Jun 2015)

han variado las condiciones que piden los bancos en este medio año?? Gracias


----------



## McArrow (25 Jun 2015)

En ING cuenta negocios te la deja abrir aunque lleves un mes. Acabo de hacer la prueba. El límite de seis meses es para las TPV tradicionales, no para las virtuales parece. Dice textualmente:

_1Si eliges un TPV *tradicional *y tu negocio tiene menos de 6 meses, y llevas menos de medio año con ING DIRECT, para disfrutar de las mismas ventajas tan sólo se te aplicaría una retención de un máximo de 1.000€, disponibles a los 60 días después de realizar la primera totalización._​


----------



## gonzalez21 (25 Jun 2015)

Han variado. ING por ejemplo ahora tiene una comisión del 0,5% y 19€ de mantenimiento si no llegas a 500€ al mes.

En BBVA tienen tarifas planas interesantes. La más básica es de 8€ al mes hasta 20.000€ de facturación anual.

La Caixa ni me lo plantearía, estoy esperando el día que cobren por entrar en sus oficinas directamente.


----------



## gui921 (14 Jul 2016)

*Y como funciona ING*

Hola a todos,

Estoy planteandome utilizar el TPV virtual de ING ya que ofrece las mejores condiciones (0,5% de comisión y cuota muy baja, alta gratis). Querría saber si alguien ya lo estaba usando y con que resultados? Ha sido fácil la instalación, es totalmente responsive el formulario de pago (tengo + de 75% de mis ventas por movil)?

Gracias!


----------



## Kublai (14 Jul 2016)

gui921 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy planteandome utilizar el TPV virtual de ING ya que ofrece las mejores condiciones (0,5% de comisión y cuota muy baja, alta gratis). Querría saber si alguien ya lo estaba usando y con que resultados? Ha sido fácil la instalación, es totalmente responsive el formulario de pago (tengo + de 75% de mis ventas por movil)?
> 
> Gracias!



Yo uso el del banco sabadell, tramites sencillos, vas a la oficina solicitas un tpv te piden unos pocos datos que en media mañana lo tienes.

- Revisan que tu web tenga las condiciones de compra/devoluciones visibles

- Luego recibes un email con la pasarela de pago a modo de prueba

- Instalas las credenciales que te vienen en el email

- Llamas y solicitas que hagan una simulación de compra los del sabadell

- Si han podido acceder a la web y hacer la compra correctamente te habilitan para compras reales y ya lo tendrías.

El precio del TPV mejor con tarifa fija, sin alta, sin mantenimiento, creo que son 10€ al mes *sin % comisiones*. pagas 10€ y puedes cobrar hasta un limite que salvo que tu tienda se muy tocha en ventas tienes suficiente, en caso de que necesites más pues la siguiente tarifa fija son 15, 20€...


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Jul 2016)

gui921 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy planteandome utilizar el TPV virtual de ING ya que ofrece las mejores condiciones (0,5% de comisión y cuota muy baja, alta gratis). Querría saber si alguien ya lo estaba usando y con que resultados? Ha sido fácil la instalación, es totalmente responsive el formulario de pago (tengo + de 75% de mis ventas por movil)?
> 
> Gracias!



Salu2,
decir que yo utilizo el de ING en mi tienda virtual.
Puntualizar algunas que se han dicho aquí

- El período mínimo de la tienda , al menos en el virtual da igual, como si labares hoy.
- Gastos de apertura 0
- Comision 0.5% (antes 0.8%)
- Gastos mensuales: 3 primeros meses 0€ , despues 19€ si facturas menos de 500€
-Requiere que te abras una cuenta negocios
- Fácil instalación (y más si tienes prestashop o alguna tienda estándar). Ellos te mandan las instrucciones por email y el módulo de integración
En mi caso tardé un par de días en tenerlo funcionando , claro que ya tenía experiencia con otro TPV que tuve que montar en otro trabajo
- El importe de las ventas se totaliza y lo ingresan cada 48 horas
- Como todos los TPV va a través de Redsys


----------



## iagovar (15 Jul 2016)

Ninguno ha probado stripe? Lo peta en usa

Enviado desde la placenta.


----------



## Frisher24 (26 Sep 2016)

Mira también BBVA, he leído que junto a ING tienen las mejores ofertas para TPV


----------



## wililon (28 Sep 2016)

Si es para nacional ING. Si es fuera stripe

Sent from my m3 note using Tapatalk


----------



## dalloway (28 Sep 2016)

Yo pasé por 3 bancos antes de dejar de sufrir y quedarme con Stripe. 

Tengo margen para pagar comisiones más altas, pero bien vale no lidiar con los cuatreros de los bancos españoles. No abundaré en las historias de terror, pero no pude dar un paso sin encontrarme un problema o una movida absurda y retrógrada. 

Y si vas a tener movimiento internacional, no te digo nada... lo que dije, pero x 10.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2016 at 09:54 ----------




wililon dijo:


> Si es para nacional ING. Si es fuera stripe
> 
> Sent from my m3 note using Tapatalk



stripe, sin dudas


----------



## MisterWhite (29 Sep 2016)

Por ahi he oido que Sabadel se ha puesto las pilas en este tema. Que no cobran comision, o que tan solo cobraban una tarifa de mantenimiento mensual bastante baja. Esto es asi?


----------



## jesus_ex (30 Sep 2016)

Con Abanca he conseguido 

Alta 0€
Facturación mínima 600€
Comisión 0,60% del importe de operación 


Enviado desde mi CHC-U01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dalloway (30 Sep 2016)

Un aspecto a tener en cuenta es si el TPV es multidivisa de modo nativo, esto es, si está preparado para capturar distintas monedas y pasarle esa info al banco, porque de no ser así (por ejemplo, la de Sabadell NO lo es), tendrás que hacer el procesamiento del tipo cambio en tu web y entregar al tpv la info en euros, o bien ¡contratar tantas TPV como monedas!

Con dos o tres monedas puede ser fácil de resolver, pero como quieras tener un servicio global razonable, vas a tener que pensar en un tpv multidivisa.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 02:20 ----------




MisterWhite dijo:


> Por ahi he oido que Sabadel se ha puesto las pilas en este tema. Que no cobran comision, o que tan solo cobraban una tarifa de mantenimiento mensual bastante baja. Esto es asi?



por 9€ + la comisión (muy baja, no recuerdo ahora), no se aplica la tarifa de inactividad, pero el TPV es bastante chungo y no es multidivisa


----------



## spitfire (2 Oct 2016)

mi experiencia personal es qe ING es el mejor en toda la operativa bancaria, no sólo en el TPV


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (2 Oct 2016)

La Caixa ofrece una especie de tarifa plana de 10€ al mes, sin comisiones, i el límite para esto creo que son 1000€, a partir de este importe empiezan a cobrarte entre un 1 y un 2%.... luego hay como una cuota trimestral de unos 30 € de mantenimiento, informate bien de este producto.


----------

